# Wie kann man bestimmte Zeilen der Tabelle rot markieren?



## ebruss17 (4. Jan 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Verbindung zur Datenbank aufgebaut und gebe die Tabelle mit einer HTML-Tabelle auf der JSP-Seite aus. Nun gibt es in der Tabelle eine Spalte "PASS" mit einem Datentyp SMALLINT versehen, immer wenn die Spalte "PASS" den Wert 0 beinhaltet, soll die entsprechende HTML-Tabellenzeile rot markiert werden. Wie könnte ich das am Besten denn lösen? Habt ihr Ideen oder Vorschläge?Soll ich das in die entsprechende SELECT-Anweisung mit einbauen aber wiee? Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## stg (4. Jan 2015)

Für deine Frage ist es total unerheblich, wo die Daten herkommen. Eine angepasste SELECT-Anweisung kann dein Problem also nicht lösen. Die Information, wann eine Zeile rot gefärbt sein soll, ist ja auch schon in den Daten enthalten (wenn xy = 0). Du musst also nur noch Client-seitig die Ausgabe aufbereiten. Abhängig von der gewünschten Bedingung setzt du einfach entsprechende style-Attribute.


----------

